# plated desserts



## bhaskar_adeeb (Aug 1, 2006)

Does any one knows a good place where I can get some good plated desserts....

PS. I have gone through bostonchefs.com / chicagochefs.com

have also posted couple of my plated desserts on www.bhaskaradeeb.blogspot.com

critic is welcome from all the chefs.....


----------



## bhaskar_adeeb (Aug 1, 2006)

hi,

tried out a new dessert today - apple and pinenut phyllo with staranise gelato and Kashmir saffron drizzle.

Critics and comments are welcome....

cheers


----------

